# EMT gel field test



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Awhile back, there was a message thread about how to handle cuts on dogs in the field. This past Saturday, I got the opportunity to put EMT gel to the test. Unfortunately, it was on me!

I was cooking sausage in my fish house and went to close my pocket knife against the side of my thigh like I have done countlsess times before. I felt a little "stick" and thought that I had simply knicked my skin a little bit with the tip of the blade. In a short while, I feel wetness and see that blood had soaked through my jeans. I took down my pants (another reason to only go fishing with close friends) and found a small slit about a half inch long. The problem is that it is DEEP, and I knew that I must have run the tip of the blade in a little ways.

I started bleeding like a stuck pig, so I sent my buddy to find the first aid kit. After rummaging through it, I spied the tube of EMT gel. I figured that if it can stop bleeding from a barbwire fence on my lab, it should work on a dumb human. I squirted some on my finger, stuck it on the cut, put on some pressure, and it worked like a charm.

I was thoroughly impressed. By the way, it didn't even sting... just stopped the bleeding and formed a little seal over the cut.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

BD, does that gel freeze up or stay liquid?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Dick:

The stuff inside the tube was a thin, brown gel... not frozen at all, although it was only around 30 degrees outside. I don't know how it would behave if it was colder.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

The package says to prevent freezing. I had a tube that I kept in the glove compartment, so it froze a few times. The gel from that tube is a lot thinner than the gel from a new tube. The thinner (frozen) gel does not seem to work as well.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Where do you find that stuff?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I got the stuff from KT Animal Supply in Bismarck, but I think that you should be able to find it in most stores that sell hunting dog supplies.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Big Daddy,

As always it a good idea to have the first aid kit along. I will have to get some of this stuff.

When we go fishing this Saturday, don't cut yourself. I'm not sure I want apply this anywhere on you. I will prescribe some pain medication for you.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------

